# Unwanted Redirect



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi

Just browsing the forum using Microsoft Edge, right clicked on the MK2 forum to open it in a new tab and it immediately went to 'ukppcads.com' and then on to a flash player update from 'learn2upgrade', don't know what that was all about...should I or you be concerned?

Regards
Ross


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like the redirects / popup ads we've been seeing lately.

Can you provide a screenshot of the popup/redirect along with the URL so we can get it blocked?

- JB


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hopefully this is what you need...

http://newversionupdate.yourpushingcont ... jL8GB6m8_I.

The first url to come up is ukppcads.com/ but I can't seem to copy the full url from my browser history and if I go to the link it immediately jumps to the complete url above before I can copy it...hope that makes sense, this is not really my area of expertise!

Regards
Ross


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks!

I have reported this to get blocked

Cheers,

Ed


----------

